# Feeding Milo



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone feed milo? I am looking at changing my feed to try to eliminate the protein pellet. The only grains I can get at my feed store are milo, oats, wheat and corn. I would like to use as much of the other grains as I can so I don't have to use as much/any corn, but wasn't sure how good milo is as a feed for goats. They also have soybean meal and soybean hull pellets. I am hoping to end up with a 16% feed if that is possible.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried to feed milo but it seemed to pass through undigested and wheat seemed to cause digestion problems. I have fed only whole oats for their grain for the last few years.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Milo has to be cracked in my experience for the animal to get the most good from it. It will pass right through cows also if it's not cracked. At least that is what is evident in the "patties" across the road in the milo field we just got done grazing, lol. They will digest some, the pieces that get crunched good by their teeth though.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I spoke with a nutritionalist yesterday about this same issue. He said in order to use the milo it would have to be ground into a meal or the seed would go straight through the goats system. The problem with the meal when using whole grains is that it sifts to the bottom and doesn't get eaten. 

If you're trying to stay away or cut back on corn why would you go to soy meal the two products have the same problem...GMO. I use barley and BOSS in my whole grains along with others. But this formula only gives me a 12% protein. I also feed alfalfa pellets 17% daily. I don't see how you are getting or why you would need a 16% grain feed. Are you feeding alfalfa or alfalfa pellets too? Linda


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

There are steam flaked milo preparations but they are regional in availability and milo meal for feed lots seems to get good reviews. And you might also consider distillers grains.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm wanting to feed too much protein... I just recently started feeding alfalfa pellets (about 2 1/2 months ago) the bag says they are 16%. Currently their feed has a protein pellet in it that bumps it up to 16%. Sounds like I should stay away from the milo and try something else. I don't want to add soy meal, I was just stating what the mill fed. The wind blows so bad here anything powdery would get blown away before I got it to the ones I feed grain to that are outside.

There is another mill not too far away that has more options, although they weren't too easy to work with the last time I wanted them to make a custom feed for me. They only wanted to make it pelletized and I had to buy 2 tons at a time, I personally don't want to have 2 tons of feed laying around since I don't feed it fast enough for it to stay fresh and at $450 a ton that's a lot to put out at one time. The mill I currently get feed at doesn't have a weight limit, I could get 100 lbs at a time if I wanted to, plus they are easier to work with. I may try the other mill again and see if they will make a custom feed in smaller amounts and not pelletize it.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Why not just up the protein with BOSS? You could either top dress with it, or buy it and have the mill mix it into your grain? 
My local mill is also a sunflower elevator. They have a product called Black Gold that I feed. It's a BOSS pellet, and it works wonders. Are you set on textured feed? If not, you could work with the mill to put together a pellet of your design. Then you wouldn't have to worry about adding a meal to it.


----------

